# Rod Wrapping



## summergoal (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi All, my husband and I are building my first rod for my birthday next month. We've already made one rod but we only did the basic wrapping. Can anyone tell me what the easiest way to learn how to create these designs would be? Is there a great beginners book or DVD that you know of? How did you learn? Any special machine I need? Any help would be great. Thanks! :fishing:


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Tom Kirkman's "Rod Building Guide"*

...is the perfect starters book. It retails for around $15.

No special machine is needed for special wrapping.

Sandcrab


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Start out simple,*



summergoal said:


> ... Can anyone tell me what the easiest way to learn how to create these designs would be? Is there a great beginners book or DVD that you know of? How did you learn? Any special machine I need? Any help would be great. Thanks! :fishing:


Start simple with some wraps.

Do some cross wraps alternating different thread counts in each direction. The more thread you add in your wraps, the better it begins to look.
here's a simple one...











Start with the underwrap. in this case silver. Then wrap with (your choice of color)(I Used the mettalic red) then moved to orange on each side. now I Did this all in one direction with the rod turning toward me. THe repeated with the rod turning away.

Just see if you can study the orange and the mettalic red long enough to see where the are in relation to one another. You can even print that picture and try to follow.opcorn:


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Mudhole.com sells Billy Vivonas book on decorative wrapping worth the money he does great work.

also check out rodbuilding.org the site for rod builders ( PROS and newbys) tons of info


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i have billy's book signed and dated with dedication. i'll sell for $100.
i also have dale clemens book no dedication, $100.


----------



## ymmij (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you for all of the responses. I will definitely try these out.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Log onto Kirkman's website as you will find a lot of good information. In the left hand column you will find a list of suppliers for rod building supplies. I have used several of them and am very satisfied.

JC


----------

